# New scout



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is my new scout


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations . You have a new buddy and hunting partner .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Cool lookin' pup Ghost. Looks like he's got the terrier mischief in 'em. He'll be leaving little flip-clips for you to find in no time... 

Congrats.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i literally, verbally, outloud said ," Dawwww!" enjoy !


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Cute Pup!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

What size pouch for that scout?? HAHAHAHA

Nice looking little hunter there brother!


----------

